# Substrate Change Question



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I am looking to consolidate two aquariums i currently have. I have a 10g and a 55g. My 55 is the tank i like the most, and my 10 was used for shrimp which due to returning to school only two are left now. Here are some quick specs:

10g
1 13w CF 6500k spiral bulb
1 15w CF 6500k spiral bulb
Eco Complete substrate (plants go crazy in this)

55g
4x65w coralife PC fixture
SMS substrate
Rena xp3 (1/4-1/2 box of bio rings, and 20ppi & 30ppi pads) I think this will prevent a recycle.
PPS Pro ferts (lightly dosing solution #2)
Pressurized co2.

I want to take the Eco Complete from the 10, into the 55. I only have 20 lbs currently, and until i have a job that's all i'll have. SO what I'm wondering is. Can i take just a portion of the SMS out, and replace it with the Eco? If so what is the most practical way to do this? my thoughts so far are as follows.

Use my two 5 gallon water jugs, and remove 10g of water. 
Use a 5 gallon bucket to drain the 10g and dump that water.
Take the 5 gallon bucket and salvage another 5g of water from the 55.
Remove a section of SMS (i'm thinking left middle, to the left of the driftwood in  this picture 
Put Eco complete into a bag
sink the bag into the open gap and cut the bag open, spilling into the open spot.

Opinions? Suggestions??


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I was thinking about adding aqua soil in affordable amouts as well. In addition I do not want to tear it all down, but rater do sections. I was thinking of using an acitate cut to the desired height which would be the top of the substrate. Once in place I was going to siphon old substrate and saturate the aqua soil. Hoping only small small amounts would scater about.

I am sure someone has done it successfully.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Another question or thought i have. What if i used a piece of plexy cut to the depth of the aquarium to use as a separator. Then change one side and leave the other alone... Also what's the max depth of eco i can use? If i have 20lbs of it, how much of my tank should i be looking to do? 

What about SMS as a bottom layer so i dont have to use AS much eco and i can spread my dollar out a little better. I'm thinking 1/2-3/4 of an inch SMS then ~2" inches of Eco??


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? Buellerrrrrr???


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

EC is dense, and 20 pounds is not a lot of volume. 
SMS is very lightweight. 

EC ends up on the bottom. 
I have that blend in a couple of tanks. 

Adding the EC in through the water column can be done, try dumping it in through a piece of 2" or so pipe. 

As you add the substrate from the 10 gallon, see if the level of the SMS comes up so much you need to remove it (You might not need to). Removing it with a gravel vac will work if it does not plug the flap, otherwise it is REALLY EASY to remove with some 3/4" or so vinyl tubing.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Diana. I wish i had read that before i started last night. But i began last night at 9pm, and finished at 4am. I planted roughly 300 nodes/stems last night in 1/2 of a 55g. I have a bunch of photos and if there is the desire here i will write it up into a sticky... I really want to pick up a couple more bags of Eco and turn the whole tank into Eco complete. I like the look and i think my fish are happy.


----------

